# Rayoaficionados



## alfonsoj2021 (Jul 22, 2010)

hola a todos

abri este tema de conversacion porque quiero conocer mas acerca de estos fenomenos naturales quiero que todos compartamos conocimientos y acerca de estos.

-¿se pueden fabricar artificialmente?
-¿como se originan?
-¿cuantos tipos de rayos existen?
-¿experiencias cercanas con rayos?
-¿como evitar un fatal ataque de un rayo?
-¿un profesor me dijo que hay formas de evitar que la descarga de un rayo dañe tu cuerpo o acabe con tu vida es cierto eso?

PD: pueden contar anecdotas que hallan tenido con estos o que personas cercanas hallan precenciado.


digan si estas imagenes no son una maravilla de la naturaleza


----------



## Dano (Jul 22, 2010)

La pregunta uno no tiene sentido, primero hay que saber que es un rayo para preguntar si se puede generar artificialmente...
En caso de que consideres Rayo a toda chispa azul que veas en el aire, las preguntas se podrían responder, pero conceptualmente sería incorrecto.

1- Si, bobina de Tesla por ejemplo.
2- Wikipedia: Arco voltaico, arco, chispa, todo está relacionado.
3- Existen mas de un tipo?
4- Todos los días cuando prendo la cocina....
5-Evitando que la corriente pase por tu cuerpo, y ya te contesté la 6, principio de funcionamiento de pararayos...

Todas estas preguntas están respondidas en google 20 veces mejor ¿Cuál es el fin?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 22, 2010)

algo de una jaula de metal para evitar muerte por rayo,pero y como caminas con la jaula?
jaula de faraday creo que se llamava ,no estoy seguro 
es verdad en google estan todas las respuestas,
saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 22, 2010)

Dano dijo:


> La pregunta uno no tiene sentido, primero hay que saber que es un rayo para preguntar si se puede generar artificialmente...
> En caso de que consideres Rayo a toda chispa azul que veas en el aire, las preguntas se podrían responder, pero conceptualmente sería incorrecto.
> 
> 1- Si, bobina de Tesla por ejemplo.
> ...



En tu cocina tienes un laboratorio de HV ? 
Naaa, Fuera de relajo. Pues, no se que tanto tenga que ver un rayo con la electrónica. No creo que se pueda rectificar y regular como para poder alimentar un PIC...

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bobina_tesla
Ahí tienes. 
Hace tiempo tenía ganas de hacerme una... Pero recientemente, con las "Electrocutadas" que me han dado ciertos aparatos, he reconsiderado la opción de no morir tan jóven.

Saludos!!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 22, 2010)

a recorde una anecdota,
un rayo callo cerca mio a unos 90 metros sobre una cerca de libustrina ,yo estava montado en un tractor .volaron muchos pajaros y no me arrime a ver del susto que tenia ,al otro dia encontre la casita rodante de aluminio literalmente partida en dos ,la casita estava a unos 150 metros detras mio asy que no estoy seguro si fueron dos rayos o unos solo ,el caso es que se quemo la cerca y la casarodante ,
personalmente vi una casa que le callo un yallo y se partio la losa ,desde adentro se podia mirar el cielo,en esa oportunidad no vi cuando callo el rayo ,era la casa de un cliente 
saludos


----------



## fernandob (Jul 22, 2010)

si que se puede.

firma :
THOR


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 22, 2010)

Huy!!! Los rayos parten losas!!! Ya me asusté!!!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 22, 2010)

bueno eso fue lo que dijo el cliente,


----------



## alfonsoj2021 (Jul 23, 2010)

bueno algo lei y no necesariamente tienes que andar en una jaula lei que uno de los mejores lugares para pasar una tormenta es un auto y otra cosa no me explique bien cuando dije que si se podian hacer artificialmente ( me referia a si se podian hacer artificialmente con la misma potencia)

una anecdota con los rayos, en la finca de mi abuela hace como dos años atras un rayo destrozo una palmera, mato 6 vacas y electrocuto a un tabajador de la finca el hombre quedo tendido en el pasto por mas de tres horas un vecino que lo encontro dijo que cuando lo encontro todavia estaba saliendo humo de su cuerpo la gente del pueblo hizo un hueco en la tierra y lo dejo alli por 6 dias el tipo se salvo de milagro y no quedaron secuelas notables en su cuerpo.


----------



## Dano (Jul 23, 2010)

alfonsoj2021 dijo:


> bueno algo lei y no necesariamente tienes que andar en una jaula lei que uno de los mejores lugares para pasar una tormenta es un auto y otra cosa no me explique bien cuando dije que si se podian hacer artificialmente ( me referia a si se podian hacer artificialmente con la misma potencia)
> 
> una anecdota con los rayos, en la finca de mi abuela hace como dos años atras un rayo destrozo una palmera, mato 6 vacas y electrocuto a un tabajador de la finca el hombre quedo tendido en el pasto por mas de tres horas un vecino que lo encontro dijo que cuando lo encontro todavia estaba saliendo humo de su cuerpo la gente del pueblo hizo un hueco en la tierra y lo dejo alli por 6 dias el tipo se salvo de milagro y no quedaron secuelas notables en su cuerpo.



A ver, creo que no entendiste lo que es un rayo.



> El *rayo* es una poderosa descarga electrostática natural,  producida durante una tormenta eléctrica



Si el concepto de rayo nos dice que es una descarga *natural*, cualquier cosa que generemos parecida a un rayo no lo será se entiende?

Sobre efectos, y decime vos que pasa cuando un liquido se vaporiza en un contenedor cerrado... por ejemplo un arbol o un humano...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 23, 2010)

Me contaba mi abuelo que en una empresa que eran clientes de el , a la cinta del pararrayos se le había salido un bulón a la mitad de la chimenea y había quedado flameando con el viento , hablamos de esas chimeneas de ladrillo enoooooooooooormes de 40 metros de alto , y les daba fiaca subirse a ponerle el dichoso buloncito , el temá es que un día de tormenta cayó un rayo y la partió al medio  .

Peores son las esquivas centellas !

Saludos !


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 23, 2010)

Eso de las centellas me intriga mucho...
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rayo_globular

Saludos!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 23, 2010)

En principio irían en contra de lo que conocemos , pero un amigo tuvo una centella en la casa y es así , circulaba lentamente y a medida que pasaba cerca de aparatos eléctricos los destrozaba y se arrancaban hasta los tomacorrientes de la pared.

Saludos !


----------



## LeonKennedy (Ago 4, 2010)

la verdad que yo tube una experiencia fantastica con un rayo!!!! rayos luego!!!!! fue en un nodo de una empresa celular, estaba en una torre de 120mts de altura instalando antenas, cuando de repente se vino una tormenta, por lo que empezamos a realizar la impermeabilizacion de las terminales desnudas de los jumpers que se conectan a los transmisores, en eso cuando terminamos bajando por la escalerilla con un compañero escuchamos un estruendo, cuando de repente luego de un destello veo el cable de bajada a tierra del pararrayos se ilumino con el rayo y luego se quedo todo rojo, como cuando esta encendida una resistencia electrica, gracias a que la torre tenia una puesta a tierra muy buena no terminamos muerto.


----------



## Meliklos (Ago 4, 2010)

buenisimas las imagenes alfonso!!!

bueno, a ver, no es una anécdota mia pero es del conocido de un amigo (tipico..jaja pero de verdad)
tenia una radio que habia instalado hace unos meses ya, igual era una radiecita, porque no tenia la ultra potencia y cosas demasiado profesionales

pero un dia de tormenta un lindo rayo cargado de PODER! saludo a la bonita antena de mi conocido y chau radio!!
pobre tipo, se queria morir! el rayo pego a la antena y la terrible potencia que entro quemo los equipos, unos pocos (los mejorcitos podria decir) se salvaron...


----------



## LeonKennedy (Ago 4, 2010)

tu amigo tubo suerte, porque una ves he visto lo que un rayo hizo en una estacion de radio, paseandose por la antena, pasando por el transmisor, entrando en la consola, en la pc y hasta quemo varios electrodomensticos de la zona, esto porque nada estaba aterrado, es importante aterrar los equipos a tierra con una jabalina de cobre, kiza asi algo se pueda salvar en este caso.

les paso unas imagenes de rayos creados artificaialmente con elevadores de tension


----------



## Meliklos (Ago 4, 2010)

se salvaron otros electrodomesticos porque la red estaba separa, sino chau!


----------



## LeonKennedy (Ago 4, 2010)

podria ser, pero es importante el aterramiento, el tema funciona asi, el planeta tierra posee un nucleo que es magnetico, es el porque las brujulas funcionan con imanes, la tierra es un iman gigante que posee su propio magnetismo y los rayos son atraidos por este, en caso de no haber un conductor directo a tierra busca cualquier campo magnetico que lo atraiga, como en el caso de antenas de transmisores, o algun elestrodomestico funcionando, como un televisor, esto hasta encontrar tierra, ya que es mucha energia para ser consumida por artefactos comunes finalmente la mayoria de las veces van hacia abajo, es solo electricidad en H.V.


----------



## Dano (Ago 4, 2010)

LeonSK dijo:


> tu amigo tubo suerte, porque una ves he visto lo que un rayo hizo en una estacion de radio, paseandose por la antena, pasando por el transmisor, entrando en la consola, en la pc y hasta quemo varios electrodomensticos de la zona, esto porque nada estaba aterrado, es importante aterrar los equipos a tierra con una jabalina de cobre, kiza asi algo se pueda salvar en este caso.
> 
> les paso unas imagenes de rayos creados artificaialmente con elevadores de tension




Y los desacargadores gaseosos? total para que...


----------



## zxeth (Ago 4, 2010)

LeonSK dijo:


> la verdad que yo tube una experiencia fantastica con un rayo!!!! rayos luego!!!!! fue en un nodo de una empresa celular, estaba en una torre de 120mts de altura instalando antenas, cuando de repente se vino una tormenta, por lo que empezamos a realizar la impermeabilizacion de las terminales desnudas de los jumpers que se conectan a los transmisores, en eso cuando terminamos bajando por la escalerilla con un compañero *escuchamos un estruendo*, cuando de repente *luego de un destello veo* el cable de bajada a tierra del pararrayos se ilumino con el rayo y luego se quedo todo rojo, como cuando esta encendida una resistencia electrica, gracias a que la torre tenia una puesta a tierra muy buena no terminamos muerto.



Desde cuando el sonido es mas rapido que la luz? 

Medio raro u,u


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 4, 2010)

yo vi un descargador gaseoso enorme que  estava en una antena y tenia una palanca ,lo que no se si la palanca avia que moverla cuando ay tormenta o si se movia cuando el rayo pegava


----------



## LeonKennedy (Ago 5, 2010)

zxeth dijo:


> Desde cuando el sonido es mas rapido que la luz?
> 
> Medio raro u,u



el sonido no es mas rapido que la luz pero si te das cuenta siempre se escucha un estruendo o un trueno antes de los rayos, ademas luego del estruendo se me ocurrio ver arriba pero si no lo creen me da igual amigos, es mi experiencia.



Dano dijo:


> Y los desacargadores gaseosos? total para que...



aqui en paraguay la tecnologia no esta muy avanzada, asi que tampoco hay personas con muchos estudios en telecomunicaciones, te puedo mostrar fotografias en donde ponian la antena mas alto que el pararrayos, siendo que el pararrayos proteje en un 45º formando un cono, recien ahora hay algunos sitios que tienen descargadores geseosos, con decirte que recien esta entrando la tecnologia 3G desde el año pasado


----------



## Dano (Ago 5, 2010)

LeonSK dijo:


> el sonido no es mas rapido que la luz pero si te das cuenta siempre se escucha un estruendo o un trueno antes de los rayos, ademas luego del estruendo se me ocurrio ver arriba pero si no lo creen me da igual amigos, es mi experiencia.



Nooooo, el sonido viaja a unos 343m/s en la atmosfera terrestre (a una temp de 20º) y la luz a 300000Km/s, es imposible escucharlo antes que verlo...

Si la distancia fuera muy pero muy reducida entre la persona y el fenómeno, se podría considerar al mismo tiempo, pero nunca antes el sonido que la luz.


----------



## LeonKennedy (Ago 5, 2010)

Dano dijo:


> Nooooo, el sonido viaja a unos 343m/s en la atmosfera terrestre (a una temp de 20º) y la luz a 300000Km/s, es imposible escucharlo antes que verlo...
> 
> Si la distancia fuera muy pero muy reducida entre la persona y el fenómeno, se podría considerar al mismo tiempo, pero nunca antes el sonido que la luz.



asi es amigo, por eso dije el sonido no es mas rapido que la luz, jamas eso podra ser.


----------



## alfonsoj2021 (Ago 5, 2010)

bueno amigos quizas si sea posible ver el rayo pero no el rayo de bajada si no el rayo  de subida por si no lo sabian casi siempre que cae un rayo a la tierra tambien sube un rayo por la misma direccion de bajada del primer rayo entonces puede ocurrir que si estamos demasiado cerca de donde cae el rayo entonces si veamos el rayo pero no el primero si no la reaccion a este(creoo no estoy seguro) lo que si es cierto es que casi siempre hay un rayo que sube


----------



## LeonKennedy (Ago 5, 2010)

la verdad no note si subia o si bajaba, lo que note es que paso cerca, fue el susto de mi vida.


----------



## zxeth (Ago 6, 2010)

Los rayos bajan o suben? , mi profesor siempre me dijo que los rayos nunca bajaban sino que subian, pero nosotros veiamos que bajaban no me acuerdo porque . Y tambien que nunca te pongas abajo de un arbol en una tormenta porque lo mas probable es que el rayo caiga ahi (pej en el medio de un campo)


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Ago 12, 2010)

LeonSK dijo:


> podria ser, pero es importante el aterramiento, el tema funciona asi, el planeta tierra posee un nucleo que es magnetico, es el porque las brujulas funcionan con imanes, la tierra es un iman gigante que posee su propio magnetismo y los rayos son atraidos por este, en caso de no haber un conductor directo a tierra busca cualquier campo magnetico que lo atraiga, como en el caso de antenas de transmisores, o algun elestrodomestico funcionando, como un televisor, esto hasta encontrar tierra, ya que es mucha energia para ser consumida por artefactos comunes finalmente la mayoria de las veces van hacia abajo, es solo electricidad en H.V.


 

WTF... que??? me parece que estas confundido, el rayo se produce por electroestatica, dificilmente el magnetismo tenga algo que ver. Encambio si cualquier cosa metalica, si es puntiaguda mejor, pero si un arbol esta mas alto caera en el arbol, si vos estas mas alto te caera avos, 

Me parece que todo tiene que ver con el potencial acumulado y la distancia entre polos, incluyendo arboles, techos, animales. Seguramente abra condiciones mas y menos favorables , pero el magnetismo?????? 

Saludos

PD: parte arboles y losas y todo, porque calienta , humedad, carbon, etc, que contiene de forma muy rapida creando una expancion violenta, que evidentemente causa el efecto de una explocion .... bueno mas o menos asi.


----------



## LeonKennedy (Ago 13, 2010)

ya me informe dias atras, gracias de todos modos amigo


----------



## zxeth (Ago 13, 2010)

KARAPALIDA dijo:


> WTF... que??? me parece que estas confundido, el rayo se produce por electroestatica, dificilmente el magnetismo tenga algo que ver. Encambio si cualquier cosa metalica, si es puntiaguda mejor, pero si un arbol esta mas alto caera en el arbol, si vos estas mas alto te caera avos,
> 
> Me parece que todo tiene que ver con el potencial acumulado y la distancia entre polos, incluyendo arboles, techos, animales. Seguramente abra condiciones mas y menos favorables , pero el magnetismo??????
> 
> ...



Creo que se quedo leyendo el libro de la epoca de Anaximandro antes que naciera Galileo y digia que la tierra era redonda jajajajajajajajajjajajaja

(edite para decir que no tiene intension de ofender a nadie, solo fue una idea que me vino a la cabeza)


----------



## HADES (Ago 13, 2010)

Disculpen compañeros esto es la sala de charla de un grupo social que lleva este nombre o solo este tema de debate publico.

¿¿¿¿


----------



## zxeth (Ago 13, 2010)

HADES dijo:


> Disculpen compañeros esto es la sala de charla de un grupo social que lleva este nombre o solo este tema de debate publico.
> 
> ¿¿¿¿



es un tema. 
que raro no? se podria comvertir en grupo


----------



## HADES (Ago 13, 2010)

zxeth dijo:


> es un tema.
> que raro no? se podria comvertir en grupo



Pues si pero igual creo que el inicio el tema ya ni existe creo??¿¿¿

saludos!


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Ago 14, 2010)

zxeth dijo:


> Creo que se quedo leyendo el libro de la epoca de Anaximandro antes que naciera Galileo y digia que la tierra era redonda jajajajajajajajajjajajaja
> 
> (edite para decir que no tiene intension de ofender a nadie, solo fue una idea que me vino a la cabeza)


 

...que????


----------



## zxeth (Ago 16, 2010)

ajjajaja, que se dejo llevar por su imaginacion quise decir en palaras mucho ams difisiles de entender ajajaja, anaximandro era el que dijo que la tierra era "cuadrada" (en realidad redonda, pero plana, nunca hablan de eso en el cole) ajajjajaja


----------

